# Leisure battery question...



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, just after a few opinions on leisure battery options..

My swift kon-tiki, currently has 2 x 100Ah sealed lead acids, of unknown make (I haven't removed them yet)
One sits in the battery box and the other, nearby under a bench seat, in a purpose built plastic battery box..

The batteries are of unknown age, and, not holding charge as they should....

Bearing in mind, cost, and weight, are not overriding factors, would I be better off replacing like for like... Ie somthing like 2x Varta 110Ah at £100 each....

Or would a better option, be to replace with 1 x Varta 230Ah at around £220....

So as I say, ignoring the cost difference, are 2 batteries better than 1?? :?:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Enock, 

I would personally go for the two batteries as this will afford you some redundancy if you have a fault develop with one of them.

You would also have to find a way of securing and locating the larger battery, which will be much heavier and less manageable. The two seperate batteries can be located where the existing batteries are with non requirement for any modifcations to be made.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Agree with Chris, go for the two batteries, but make sure that cabling between them is a decent size and that all charging circuits are operating properly.

Peter


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Chris.... I have to admit, I am leaning towards a 2 battery set up, and just replace like for like.....as in my ownership, I've yet to run into a shortage of volts, despite a few long weekends at BSB meetings, without hookup 8)


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

No worries, happy to help. 

The extrac capacity two batteries provides benefits you is twofold. First, from what you have indicated your requirements are, i.e. not too high, so you will not have to worry about running out of power and second; you shouldn't run the risk of running your batteries down as much therefore minimising the risk of running them flat , and also not cycling them as low thus theoretically increasing the life of the batteries.

Just choose a good brand such Numax, Varta, Exide, Banner etc and you should be fine.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*6Volt*

Hi
2 x 6 volt always better than 2 x 12 volt

Ray


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: 6Volt*



airstream said:


> Hi
> 2 x 6 volt always better than 2 x 12 volt
> 
> Ray


Please explain why that is so...


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: 6Volt*



airstream said:


> Hi
> 2 x 6 volt always better than 2 x 12 volt
> 
> Ray


Ray:

Could you explain which way you want that to be taken?

2 X 6V 110ah would give you 12V 110ah OR 6v 220ah

2 x 12v 110ah would give 12v at 220ah

I think the OP wants 12V at 220ah, so are you suggesting 2 X 6V 220ah in series?

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have just replaced the leisure batteries in my Swift Kontiki using 2 batteries to give increased capacity.

The over-riding problem with the underseat fitting is the physical size that will go in - it is very important that the terminals do not short out on the undersides of the seat - otherwise you might find your backside getting roasted........

I used Tayna bateries for advice - they will sort using physical size so that the batteries will go in and I found them superb;

http://www.tayna.co.uk/Leisure-Batteries-C45.html

their delivery was superb (47 hours to Southern France - and they aplogised that they could not do their normal 24 hour service......)

I fitted 2 batteries so that if one fails I would still have the ability to use the vehicle, if you have just one larger battery and one cell dies then you have lost all your capacity.......

I actually put one under the driver's seat and one under the passenger seat so as not to restrict the cupboard space - they fit in neatly and the wiring to link them is short and fused for each battery - just in case.....

Dave


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*yes*

Hi,
Yes I am suggesting that 2 x 6 volt 220a/h will always out perform 2 x 12 volt 110 a/h

6 x 2 volt would be better still

Ray

No problem with 1 x 12 volt 220 a/h


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

I think I'll stick with what I know works, and go for a like for like swap...

I know i said that cost wasnt the overding factor, but there has to be a limit 8O The cheapest 6v 220Ah unit is over £300 quid, and as I'd be needing 2 of them, £600 quid compared to £200 for 2x 12x 110Ah is a no brainer


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*£600?*

Hi,
£600 ?

See link Trojan 1000 cycles £120 each - genuine deep cycle not relabled truck batteries

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Volt-Tr...tEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item19d69e6b86

Your choice

Ray


----------

